# H1B Visa interview



## dornadr (9 mo ago)

Hi Guys, This is RAJESH and this year my H1B lottery got picked up. I am working in singapore from past 6 years. My concern here is whether I had to attend H1B interview in singapore or in india? Because my company told me that no one from company had attended interview in singapore till now. So they had no idea on this.
Can anyone help me to know if anyone faced this situation or any expats already attended H1B interview from singapore? If yes, kindly share me your experience and suggest me on this situation, thanks.


----------



## Moulard (Feb 3, 2017)

Did you apply in India and the move to Singapore?

While most Embassies accept applications from Third Country Nationals, not all do so and some of those that do have residency requirements. 
But if you have been in Singapore for 6 years you should be ok.

But the best advice would be to contact the Embassy to seek confirmation on how to move your application to their jurisdiction.

Singapore Consular Affairs section can be contacted for general information on US visas and appointment scheduling

+65 3158 5400 (9:00 am to 5:00 pm)
[email protected]


----------



## dornadr (9 mo ago)

Moulard said:


> Did you apply in India and the move to Singapore?
> 
> While most Embassies accept applications from Third Country Nationals, not all do so and some of those that do have residency requirements.
> But if you have been in Singapore for 6 years you should be ok.
> ...


----------



## dornadr (9 mo ago)

Thank you so much Moulard for the help !! I will check with Embassy on the same.


----------

